# Vaginal Lesions



## Greeneggs (Nov 24, 2008)

I have just been diagnosed and told to eat 25-30g of fibre a day. I thought my diet was good for fibre, but since checking the chart - aparently not. The last few days have made my symptoms worse, but I am getting my period soon, so the wind is high and frequent Ha Ha.I also suffer from depression, unexplained infertility, pernicious anemia, incredibly itchy and easily infected ears, itchy skin and worst of all vaginal lesions.The lesions have been coming and going for years. At first they were infrequent and I could never get to a doctor before they went away. Last year it got so painful when I couldn't see my GP I went to a sexual health clinic thinking it was maybe herpes. After every test available they said it wasn't that (kind of relieved, but at least that's treatable). From there to specialist gynocologist who didn't think there was anything in his area. Finally, went to a vaginal dermatologist who (suprise suprise) told me I had vaginal dermatitus and gave me a list of stuff to do that everyone knows about anyway - cotton knickers, loose trousers, unperfumed soaps, unperfumed soap powder etc etc. Oh, and some cream to put on the lesions. Now I get the lesions at least once a month. They ruin my sex life (my husband doesn't like the idea of starting one up, which tends to happen from the friction). On the advice of the dermatologist we use olive oil for lubricant - Extra Virgin of course! It stings when I wee and of course if it is in a spot that rubs during normal movement.I have been trying for ages to link these symptoms to something, but every specialist wants to treat stuff in isolation.Does anyone have any experience of these symptoms in relation to IBS? I have read some of the other posts and some people are really suffering. Thanks for shedding any light on this.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi welcome to the forums and sorry you have this problem on top of everything else.However, I don't feel that the lesions are connected to your IBS. A lot of IBSers do not have vaginal lesions (there are a few that I know about that don't even have period pain), although IBS pain/D/C/gas are thought of as linked with period hormones. I'm thinking that maybe your lesion being so difficult to treat/heal is because of your anemia. Being anemic and having skin problems can make lesions hard to heal. I'm also wondering, have you and your husband tried to stay away from intimacy for a while until your lesions heal more thoroughly?


----------



## Greeneggs (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Cherie,I did suspect that they weren't related, but just thought it was worth a try. It could be related to the pernicious anemai (which is actually an autoimmune disorder resulting in the inability to absorb vitamin B12). The advice and information presented in this forum has helped with the IBS though, so I will definately be reading and joining in anyway.thanks again.


----------

